# Tennessee Williams



## the_marching_penguin (Nov 17, 2003)

Has anyone done any Tennessee Williams plays. They are kind of strange if you have ever read one and I am trying to get some kind of explanation out of "The Glass Menagerie" I could also use some suggestions on the set so any help would be useful. Thank you.


----------



## SachemStageCrew (Nov 19, 2003)

have read GM and I currently stage managing Cat on a Hot Tin Roof. You are correct about TW being difficult. What do you want explained about GM? you can always e-mail me *[email protected]* or just IM me on Aliengirl31186 (aim) and I can help you out. Just ask away 

As for the set, heres my vision (cuz I have never DONE this show):
It should be one story, apartment. MUST HAVE A FIRE ESCAPE! That is a BIG part of the show, The actors (mainly Tom) are said to stand on the fire escape landing. If the director doesnt want that, then you just need to make it look like you have a fire escape. the main 2 rooms used are the kitchen and living room, however you may want to add a visable bathroom or bedroom (again this all depends on your director) hmmm, the apartment should be in the right time frame (all the furniture and such). But it shouldnt look amazingly well kept, because as I recall the family wasnt very rich... in fact they were relying solely on Toms income. 

Well, thats all I have. I'm only a high school senior and again I've never done this show, this is just my opinion. I apologize for any grammitical errors or spelling errors, No spell check on here!


----------



## wemeck (Nov 19, 2003)

It takes place in late 1940/ early 1950 St. Louis it is a static set of a living room with access to a fire escape/balcony. If you put the fire escape on the upstage side of the set I would use a scrim material on the upstage wall between the living room and the fire escape. That way the fire escape is in view from the up stage windows and in complete view through the scrim when you light the fire escape for the date scene.

Pretty straight forward set. Have a couch in the middle of the living room, but not obstructing the view of the fire escape. Have a few doors leading to bedrooms, and the bath room. ANd of course the cabinet with the glass pieces.

Hope that helps.


----------

